# How much do you pay for your therapy?



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just curious. 
And does your insurance cover it?

I've been thinking maybe it's time I go seek therapy. I can't do this on my own but it's so expensive. I don't know if my insurance would cover it.


----------



## jmd (Feb 18, 2011)

My therapist charges 100$ per session & I pay 22$ of that. You should definitely find out if your insurance covers it & how much you'd pay out of pocket.


----------



## jangle1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm doing mine at a university with a graduate student in training. So it's completely free. Also, the grad student is actually very near his PhD and in a lot of respects he's probably better than most therapists, I consider myself very lucky. He really knows his stuff and always has good alternative beliefs for me to consider. Also he gets together audiences for me to present to in exposure sessions.

I highly recommend people to consider going to research universities as a lot of them have anxiety disorder research clinics specifically designed to utilize CBT.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

I go to a community mental health center. I know I was a little hessitant at first due to horror stories, but I am extremely satisfied with the service I am recieving.

I pay on a sliding scale. I pay 40 out of a max of I think 140/hr. I know that mi insurance would cover it with a co pay of 25, but I have no desire to use my insurance.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

ORly said:


> I go to a community mental health center. I know I was a little hessitant at first due to horror stories, but I am extremely satisfied with the service I am recieving.
> 
> I pay on a sliding scale. I pay 40 out of a max of I think 140/hr. I know that mi insurance would cover it with a co pay of 25, but I have no desire to use my insurance.


Why pay $40 if you only have to pay $25? You only have to show them your insurance card once and it's done.

I don't pay anything. My insurance covers 100%.


----------



## Silkate (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in Scandinavia. If I spend more than 200$ on health services a year, I get a this card that makes all other health services free, plus most prescriptions, covered by the public.


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

I will definitely see if they cover it then. The hardest part is talking with my family about it. I can already feel the awkwardness.


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

I only just got my insurance this month. And, I really don't to add to the number of people who can access my reccords. It's a privacy/parinoid thing.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

ya, my parents insurance covers it. but it doesnt really matter with a 40$ co-pay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

135 dollars for thirty minutes with a psychiatrist


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Cost is pretty much why I'm not seeing anyone anymore. Saw someone for a while, with a special low-income thing (just graduated and work in a grocery store). But, she and I just didn't seem to really click, had lotsa different values, etc. I felt like the biggest whiner ever, complaining about something that's not a real problem. I know it's really important to have a good relationship with a therapist. Through school I could only get 10 sessions at a time. 
My parents have insurance I'm part of again but it doesn't work most places around me, I'm two hours away. Looks like anyone that specializes in SA at all would be 100+ ish. So I guess I'm stuck for now. Definitely have been super motivated and have read/created exercises and practiced stuff on my own, but it's hard without someone there along the way.


----------



## binsky (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine (first session was last week) is $85 for a 45-minute session. My insurance covers most of it, but I'm not sure yet how much.


----------



## jclubb (Sep 19, 2010)

I pay $225 an hour out of pocket to see a psychologist w/ a phd. Its kinda ridiculous that anyone could charge this much. I live in wv which isnt exactly where u would think psychologists could charge this much.


----------



## Katiie (Apr 19, 2010)

I went to a GP and got a referral to see a psychologist, which gave me 6 free sessions when I use my medicare card. I think if the psychologist thinks I still need to be there after those 6 session, I might have to pay a gap of about $25 (maybe even nothing at all)....a lot better than having to pay the full amount of about $100. I don't know where you live, but in Australia I think it's better to go through a GP


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've recieved over 300 hours of therapy in the past 6 years and I have yet to pay a dime.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

$0.00 god bless medicare.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

With my insurance I had to pay $300 before it would kick in. The first three sessions were about $100 each for like an hour. Then once my insurance kicked in I only had to pay like $15 each time. But I stopped going because I didn't like the therapist. I'm thinking about trying again though.


----------



## HAL (Mar 24, 2011)

125 an hr, i pay 15$


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

Don't have to pay a thing B) (I Live in Sweden)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't do therapy. I also lack insurance.

Even if it were totally free, it's still highly unlikely that I'd chat with a therapist. After all, if you have severe SA chatting with a therapist isn't likely to be on your list of favorite activities. Offering me free therapy would be much like offering free bungee jumping to someone with a severe fear of heights -- not likely to be used even if free.


----------



## writingupastorm (Feb 24, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> I don't do therapy. I also lack insurance.
> 
> Even if it were totally free, it's still highly unlikely that I'd chat with a therapist. After all, if you have severe SA chatting with a therapist isn't likely to be on your list of favorite activities. Offering me free therapy would be much like offering free bungee jumping to someone with a severe fear of heights -- not likely to be used even if free.


But it would sure help you get over your fear of heights. Right?


----------



## Slumberless (Mar 17, 2011)

Nothing. All of my mental health coverage is free with or without my insurance. Where I go the state pays for everything your insurance does not cover. They told me it had been three years since they sent out a single bill.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

angus said:


> $0.00 god bless medicare.


Howcome zero?

I pay 20% gap roughly. Thru Medicare.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

insurince is covering it but only a few sessions after that you have to pay some.


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't pay for therapy, I tough it out. Bad way to do it, but hey, it makes me feel better.
=\



I need therapy. .______________.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Went private when I did, so about £80 or so a session. Didn't go much though.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I got mine through the NHS for free, The waiting list was about five weeks but the therapy itself was excellent.

Socialist healthcare baby!


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I've paid up to $125 per 55 minute session. 

I've also had insurance where I only paid $15. I felt like the shrinks purposely did a poor job when getting paid on insurance since they didn't make as much. 

Gotta love how almost everyone outside the U.S. gets it for free.


----------



## theconstant10 (Feb 7, 2010)

I pay full price ($100) until I meet my deductable, which is 350. After that it is a 30 dollar copay.


----------



## spacey82 (Mar 13, 2011)

My psychiatrist also does therapy. He is very expensive and does not accept insurance. He charges $200/hr. It is very difficult to pay that much, but he is such an incredible doctor that my family helps me pay to see him.


----------

